# Front End Noise



## jarela (May 12, 2010)

99 Maxima; When we turn the wheel left or right, we hear a noise, sounds something like the tire rubbing against something underneath. Only happens when turning, other than that, the car drives/handles great!

Any thoughts/suggestions greatly appreciated

Puzzled


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Possibly a worn CV joint. Look for a possible cracked CV boot cover. If so, the CV joint has dried up and is most likely worn out.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

jarela said:


> 99 Maxima; When we turn the wheel left or right, we hear a noise, sounds something like the tire rubbing against something underneath. Only happens when turning, other than that, the car drives/handles great!
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions greatly appreciated
> 
> Puzzled


You say "when we turn the wheel left or right"
Are you moving at the same time or stationary?
Likely causes...
Moving = wheel bearings
Not moving = struts or upper strut bearings
But, that's not ruling out bad CV joints either...
Then again, could just be the tires if you've got rubber bands on rims for tires.


----------



## jarela (May 12, 2010)

jdgrotte said:


> You say "when we turn the wheel left or right"
> Are you moving at the same time or stationary?
> Likely causes...
> Moving = wheel bearings
> ...


Sorry, I should have been more specific;

When backing out of the drive and turning the wheel, or at a stop sign and turning right or left I hear a noise, like a rubbing sound; so basically at low speed, i.e., turning at a stop sign or backing out, the noise is heard!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

So, which is it?
You weren't quite more specific 'cause you said backing out of the drive and turning the wheel, then you say at a stop sign and turning.
Are you stopped or are you going?


----------



## jarela (May 12, 2010)

jdgrotte said:


> So, which is it?
> You weren't quite more specific 'cause you said backing out of the drive and turning the wheel, then you say at a stop sign and turning.
> Are you stopped or are you going?


I'm moving; w/ that, I've found its the cv joints

Thanks for the help to all


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ouch...that ain't gonna be cheap.
But I'll suggest NOT replacing just the joints themselves. Save the time/hassle/pain and buy the whole half-shaft instead. Sure, it'll be more expensive, but the old one slides out, the new one slides in. No messing around in between. Done and done...


----------



## jarela (May 12, 2010)

*Ouch*

Yea, I had a garage do it, they have worked on the car:fluffy: since we bought it. It was 440.00 for parts and labor. Personally, I think they charged too much for time, they charged me for 3.2 hrs; I looked it up. Nissan says it could be done in 2hrs!
Anyway, all fixed and sounds,runs, steers great!!!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Who knows where the extra 1.2 came from. Could be they use a different "manual", which is entirely possible, or you looked up a slightly different job. Maybe swapping the axles is 2 hours, but what about jacking up the vehicle, removing the tires, and so on?
All in all, 440 isn't bad, not great, but not terrible, and likely you got some sort of warranty to go with it? yes/no? If not, I'd go back and ask.


----------



## jarela (May 12, 2010)

Oh yea! 1yr unlimited miles warr., These guys are really good, have replaced the a/c and all related parts, brake job, etc... on this car in the past. They honor their warr., backed by BBB.
BTW, they replaced the haft-shafts, as you stated earlier, he said the same thing you suggested, just makes sense plus cost efficient!
Took it for a long road test today, runs like a top!


----------

